# Fault codes



## Sasquatch316 (4 mo ago)

I own a MF M1835, 2022 with backhoe, after months of literal fights over the backhoe, we finally got it to the ranch and put it to work. Shortly we got a low hydraulic pressure error code, discovered the dunderheads at the dealership left us with a couple loose lines which of course drained fluid, hence, low pressure warning.....tightened connections, refilled with proper fluid, fault code doesn't reset. Everything seem to operate normally, can I reset the fault code myself ?? Or do I have to go to the dealership......they may keep it for weeks......


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Morning, welcome to the forum.

Try disconnecting the battery for 10-15 minutes, see if it resets.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

You can use an OBD2 scanner/reader or you have to disconnect the battery for 30 minutes........


----------

